# Can you "breed out" pet line mice?



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm just wondering if you could ever sucessfully breed out a "pet-line" mouse?

I have some lovely satin bucks but they're diddy, would it be stupid to think I could breed them to a big chunky fancy mouse then put the babies back to the big chunky fancy mouse so I get the buck's traits (colour etc) but improove the size??

They also have rubbish ears and long faces but I do love them, honest


----------



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

I wouldn't see why not. :| 
That's what I would do, and then probably cut the litter right down so the babies get the most of mums milk, thought that might help them grow stronger.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Honestly, not meaningfully without years and years of intense breeding. Show satins are available, so it would be sensible to buy in the colour you want that already has the size and type.


----------



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

sorry I didn't realise it was for show you were talking about.


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

no it's not, I don't intend breeding to show the satins they're just "fun" for me because the different colours will be exciting compared to the selfs I've got which are (let's face it) pretty predictable!!

But I would still like big whopping ones lol :lol:


----------

